# Stage 1 oder 3 -> Geschwindigkeitsunterschied?

## knalltuete

Hi!

Ich will 1.4 installieren, und jetzt steh ich vor der Frage:

Soll ich lieber ein auf Athlon XP optimiertes Stage 2 nehmen oder ein Stage 1 selber optimieren?

Wie ist denn der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied im Allgemeinen?

Kann mir jemand ein paar wichtige USE-Flags sagen die ich zur Optimierung einschalten sollte?

Oder kann mir jemand die optimierten USE-Flags sagen?

Mein System:

Athlon XP  1700, 256 MB DDR, Epox 8KHA+, WD 60 GIG, Nvidia Geforce 4 TI 4200, SoundBlaster Live 1024, Realtek 8139 Netzwerkkarte.

Danke schon mal!

----------

## format c:

Hi,

habe die 1.4_beta installiert. 

stage1 --> stage2: 3 Stunden (das war noch mit tbird, beim xp bin ich eingeschlafen   :Very Happy:  )

stage2 --> stage3: 40 min (xp 2000+)

Hatte bisher noch nichts vorcompiltes installiert und kann da zu den Zeiten nichts sagen.

Für die NIC brauchst du das Modul 8139too

Flags mit denen du mild optimierst und auf der sicheren Seite bist wären:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                                            

Wie gesagt, nur mild optimiert aber damit sollte das System auf jeden Fall laufen.

Für USE belibst du mit diesen flags auch auf der sicheren Seite:

USE=" ... mmx 3dnow sse ..."

Da lässt sich sicherlich noch viel mehr machen, aber ich bin kein Experten und mit diesen Angaben sollte das System schon recht fix laufen. Ich lasse mich gerne korrigieren, wenn da jemandem was auffällt.

mfg

----------

## knalltuete

Dank dir!  :Cool: 

Ich denke ich installier über das Stage-1 Archiv.

Hat jemand noch ein paar Tips zu den USE-Flags?

Gruß

----------

## Ishamael

je nachdem, welchen wm du verwenden willst, kann ich dir nur zu einem '-kde' o.ä. raten, das bringt dir sicherlich einige performance-verbesserungen.

----------

## knalltuete

Also du meinst, die nicht benötigten wm ausschalten?

oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?

Danke!

----------

## Ishamael

nee, hast du schon richtig verstanden  :Smile: 

wenn du z.b. die '-kde' flag setzt, werden alle programme ohne kde support kompiliert und dadurch schlanker und schneller. ich weiß nicht genau, wie viel das ausmacht, aber bei '-kde' dürfte das schon was ausmachen. 

wenn du dein system völlig kde-frei machen willst, kannst du z.b. '-kde -arts -qt -qtmt' verwenden.

----------

## tux-fan

USE-Flags würd ich noch 3dnow und mmx dazunehmen. (Die Flags, die auch durch "cat /proc/cpuinfo" angezeigt werden)

----------

## knalltuete

Ok Danke!

Aber eigentlich wollte ich KDE verwenden...  :Cool: 

Oder könnt ihr mir einen anderen (schlankeren / besseren) Windowmanager empfehlen? Ich meine, mit dem ich trotzdem die normalen Progs verwenden kann...

Danke!

----------

## meyerm

Windowmanager und Programme haben nur minimal was damit zu tun. Die "Mainstream-WMs" sind beliebig "austauschbar". Allerdings ist KDE ja nicht nur ein WM sondern ein komplettes Desktop Environment. Solange Du einen guten Rechner hast (und das hast Du  :Wink:  ), wuerde ich eher zu einem normalen KDE empfeheln (QT & Co hast Du ja eh schon drauf, wenn Du die KDE-Programme nutzen willst).

----------

## knalltuete

Ok, ich denk ich nehme KDE.

Da bin ich auch schon dran gewöhnt...  :Cool: 

Danke!

----------

## Ishamael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder könnt ihr mir einen anderen (schlankeren / besseren) Windowmanager empfehlen? Ich meine, mit dem ich trotzdem die normalen Progs verwenden kann...
> 
> 

 

du kannst die 'normalen programme' unter jedem wm laufen lassen. nett sind z.b. enlightenment (verwende ich auf einem pc) und wmaker. die sind halt schön schlank, schnell und hübsch zu konfigurieren. kannst sie dir ja trotz kde mal spaßeshalber anschauen - schadet ja nix  :Smile: 

----------

## knalltuete

Ok die werd ich mir auf jeden fall mal ansehn.  :Cool: 

Wie ist eigentlich Fluxbox?

----------

